

Show HN: Alerts & Analytics for buying on AWS Reserved Instance Marketplace - rstep
http://www.instancevibe.com

======
rstep
Implementation details: site is running on Grails, deployed on AWS Beanstalk.
Stripe is used for credit card handling. The home page as well as all detailed
analytic pages plus images are repeatedly generated by Grails using Quartz
plugin and then they are uploaded to AWS S3. S3 pages are served via AWS
Cloudfront for content delivery optimizations.

Thank you for your feedback! Roman.

